# still looking for insurance options



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

New jersey....

I don't plow for a living- I have an F250 with 7.5' plow. (I get a lot of work from neighbors- driveways etc) I would love to get more work but it seems everyone wants insurance liability of one million dollars.
I called a lot of insurance companies and it seems no one can help (without making the truck commercial)

question 1:
1. Any options/suggestions? (are there some towns/businesses etc that will let you sign a waiver?)- i would take less $$ to help plow and sign something..... it's still work
question 2:-
Anyone have any suggestions on where to go or know anyone looking to hire?
I am always avaliable and ready to work when needed- I live in NJ


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Commercial insurance is expensive, but to plow you must have general liability and commercial coverage on your trucks in addition to a snow plowing rider (or in my case, plowing coverage is rolled into my gen liab policy for landscaping). If you're doing only a few neighbors' driveways, could you probably get away without it- yes. Are you opening up yourself to a lot of liability by not being properly insured for snow plowing- absolutely. If you want a recommendation for a good insurance agency to work with, PM me.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

skinut2234;1733271 said:


> New jersey....
> 
> 1. Any options/suggestions? (are there some towns/businesses etc that will let you sign a waiver?)- i would take less $$ to help plow and sign something..... it's still work
> question 2:-
> ...


You asked a question, so I will too..

When is it alright to sign a "waiver" for anything illegal ? In NJ, if you do snow plowing, you have to charge "sales tax" on the work. In order to do so, you need to have a business, and be registered with the state, otherwise, you're running an illegal business. Good luck getting the judge to say.....

"oh, I see here that you signed a waiver"

Second question...

Who do you think will hire someone with no insurance ? If you needed a roof put on your home, would you hire a company that had employees with no workers comp on them ? If they fall off your roof, whom do you think takes the hit ?

Think about it from a common sense angle here. If you're going to do it, do it right, otherwise stay home and watch the snow fall. You do live in NJ, and you'll get sued for staring at someone too long.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Boy you guys in NJ sure have it rough on a guy to plow! Your insurance rates are outrageous (as far as I'm concerned), hopefully you at least get compensated well for plowing so you can still make a buck.


----------



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

not looking to do anything "illegal"- (just trying to help out)- All I am saying is that when a storm hits an area and there just aren't enough trucks to go around- there should be something in place which will allow the average joe with a plow to assist.....


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

skinut2234;1734216 said:


> not looking to do anything "illegal"- (just trying to help out)- All I am saying is that when a storm hits an area and there just aren't enough trucks to go around- there should be something in place which will allow the average joe with a plow to assist.....


That really doesn't make much sense. How would that even work? Who is to say there aren't enough trucks to go around during a storm?

And you said the exact reason why something like that would never exist. "The average Joe" Someone with no experience should be able to run around with several hundred pounds of steel on his truck to take work where he can get it because he doesn't want to put the work in to run a legit business and just wants to help out (make extra cash) during big storms.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

skinut2234;1734216 said:


> not looking to do anything "illegal"- (just trying to help out)- All I am saying is that when a storm hits an area and there just aren't enough trucks to go around- there should be something in place which will allow the average joe with a plow to assist.....


Please be honest with us ..... and more importantly yourself.

You're not doing this to be "a nice guy that assists the world". You're doing this to make money. Period.

I could see if.....

If you were retired, financially secure, and loved the church, putting a plow on your truck and volunteering to clear the church parking lot for your duty to the church's parish. Other than that, you're doing this for financial gain, so the BS above isn't cutting it, not with me, anyway.

Good luck with your fantasy.... or you could come around to reality and do it legitimately. It's your choice.


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

Harleyjeff;1733984 said:


> Boy you guys in NJ sure have it rough on a guy to plow! Your insurance rates are outrageous (as far as I'm concerned), hopefully you at least get compensated well for plowing so you can still make a buck.


Not really........we just "have it rough" on someone that doesn't play by the same ****** rules as everyone else around here.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Skinut, the "average joe" still needs insurance to plow. And you're not going out to help out, you are going to make money, especially plowing for someone else. Do yourself a favor and get insurance before you go out to plow.


----------

